# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Υβρίδια πάπιας!

## Αγγελος Παρος

Το πουλι στη 3η φωτο ειναι υβριδιο muscovy x πρασινοκεφαλη και στις αλλες φωτο εναι πουλια που προηλθαν απο το συγκεκριμρνο πουλι χ αγρια παπια. Πανεμορφα πουλια ζουν ελευθερα και συμπεριφερονται σχεδον σαν αγρια.

----------


## Paul

Πρωτη φορα βλεπω διασταυτωση muscovy x mallard..δεν ηξερα οτι μπορουν να ζευγαρωσουν και να δωσουν απογονους και μαλιστα γονιμους!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Ενδιαφερον το post σου!! σε ευχαριστουμε Αγγελε.

----------


## mixalis91

ομορφα πουλια! 
εχω και εγω 1 ζευγαρι αγρια πρασινοκεφα και ζευγαρωσε ενα muskovy με την θηλυκια πρασινοκεφαλη. αφου κλωσσησε εχει βγαλει μερικα που δεν μοιαζουν με μικρα πρασινοκεφαλα. λογικα ειναι υβριδια? χρωματα δεν εχουν βγαλει ακομη!

----------


## orion

όμορφα...  :winky:

----------

